# AMP XC High-Cal Lime



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Wondering if anyone has used this product. It is pretty pricey. I saw it on the Siteone Website. My Ph test shows I am in the mid 5's and I am wondering if this product is worth the price.

Link to product page below.

https://www.turfcaresupply.com/services-and-technologies/amp-xc


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

jdc,
Look at your soil test and determine if you need magnesium. If so, a dolomitic lime would be best. A dolomitic lime will provide both calcium and magnesium. The product above provides calcitic lime only. Your goal is to achieve a base calcium saturation of 60-70% and a magnesium saturation between 10 and 20% for a total of 80%.

If interested two informative soil books are:
The Ideal Soil v2.0 by Michael Astera & Hands on Agronomy by Neal Kinsey


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@gpbrown60 thanks for the feedback and reading suggestions.

My magnesium levels vary across the different parts of my yard

I posted my results on the thread below early this week but did not get any responses.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7433

If I am reading your comments correctly this product or another calcitic lime product would be a good fit for me since my Mg levels are close to or in the optimum range.

Did I understand that correctly?


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

jdc,

I read your soil test after I posted my product comment. Your soil test is a Modified Morgan which I am not very familiar with. My comment was in reference to the soil test CEC or Cation Exchange Capacity in the top right hand corner. An ideal base saturation of Calcium and Magnesium is a combination equaling 80%. A 60/20 or 65/15 etc. You have a 38/7. That suggests that Calcium and Magnesium are low so my choice would be to apply Dolomitic Lime. However, the bar graph at the bottom says Magnesium is at Optimum. That perplexes me. In addition, the top of the graph states "Micronutrient deficiencies rarely occur in New England soils; therefore, an Optimum Range has never been defined. Values provided represent the normal range found in soils and are for reference only."

Maybe someone more knowledgeable can chime in here to advise which lime to use.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The amount of elemental Ca in calcitic lime products and the amount of elemental Ca and Mg in a dolomitic lime product can vary quite a bit, but in general, when applying a dolomitic lime, for every 2 ppm added in Ca levels, you could expect about a 1ppm increase in Mg levels. To reach a specific Ca:Mg ratio or BS of Ca and BS of Mg using lime products will usually take some mixing and matching and some math. As always, at best, you are throwing grenades.
@gpbrown60 The bar graph is based on sufficiency ranges (the sufficiency range system-i.e. ppm levels of a nutrient at which acceptable plant growth and health is expected) and not the BCSR system which is based on % nutrient ratios.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> The amount of elemental Ca in calcitic lime products and the amount of elemental Ca and Mg in a dolomitic lime product can vary quite a bit, but in general, when applying a dolomitic lime, for every 2 ppm added in Ca levels, you could expect about a 1ppm increase in Mg levels. To reach a specific Ca:Mg ratio or BS of Ca and BS of Mg using lime products will usually take some mixing and matching and some math. As always, at best, you are throwing grenades.
> @gpbrown60 The bar graph is based on sufficiency ranges (the sufficiency range system-i.e. ppm levels of a nutrient at which acceptable plant growth and health is expected) and not the BCSR system which is based on % nutrient ratios.


Ok, thanks. Would you recommend jdc's grenades contain magnesium?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@gpbrown60 That would be up to @jdc_lawnguy to determine. Using just cacitic lime will likely reduce the soil level of Mg some and increase the Ca"Mg ratios. Using both calcitic and some dolomitic lime can be used to keep Ca:Mg ratio lower by adding Mg to balance the Ca. For instance, if the recommendation is for 100 lbs of lime per thousand, then he might want to use dolomitic for 25-30 lbs of that and use calcitic for the other 65-70 lbs. More "accurate" calculations would require having access to the product labels. I prefer higher Ca:Mg ratios for my soil. Consequently, I don't see any big issues in using just calcitic lime. A later adjustment to increase Mg levels if needed/desired can be easily accomplished by applying Epsom Salts.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Good call @Ridgerunner High Mg soil can become troublesome. I rather add Ca and apply Epsom Salts as needed.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@Ridgerunner, @gpbrown60 and @Greendoc,

Thanks for all your advise. Since I have to split applications, given then total recommended amount, I think I will hit it with dolemitic in the spring and then likely hit it with calcitic for the second App in the fall.

Then next year when I pull my samples I can adjust as needed. Thanks again for the knowledge, it truly is appreciated!!


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> @Ridgerunner, @gpbrown60 and @Greendoc,
> 
> Thanks for all your advise. Since I have to split applications, given then total recommended amount, I think I will hit it with dolemitic in the spring and then likely hit it with calcitic for the second App in the fall.
> 
> Then next year when I pull my samples I can adjust as needed. Thanks again for the knowledge, it truly is appreciated!!


 :thumbup:


----------

